# ausstehen/ertragen



## elroy

Sind es reine Synonyme, oder gibt es Fälle, in denen sie nicht austauschbar sind? 

Ich nehme mal an, "ausstehen" verwendet man nur bei Menschen, was "ertragen" angeht bin ich nicht so sicher...

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Ralf

Hm, ... es gibt bestimmt Situationen, in denen sie eigentlich nicht austauschbar sind. Bspw. kann man Schmerzen ertragen, erdulden oder aushalten - aber Schmerzen ausstehen ... ist zumindest äußerst ungewöhnlich. 

"Ich kann ihn nicht ausstehen" heißt so viel wie "ich kann ihn absolut nicht leiden". Hier kann man allerdings ohne Weiteres sagen: "Ich kann ihn nicht ertragen". Wenn es zwischen "ertrage" und "ausstehen" in diesem Beispiel Unterschiede gibt, kann es sich nur um Nuancen handeln - mir fällt zumindest im Augenblick keiner auf.

Schließlich wird "ausstehen" noch im Sinne von "fehlen" verwendet: 
Bei der Fertigstellung der Buchhaltung für den vergangenen Monat haben wir festgestellt, dass noch zwei Zahlungen ausstehen. ... Das hat natürlich nichts mit "ertragen" zu tun, es sei denn, man kann eine solche Situaton an sich nicht ertragen.  Aber ich denke, das war bestimmt nicht der Sinn deiner Frage.

Ralf


----------



## elroy

Ralf said:
			
		

> Hm, ... es gibt bestimmt Situationen, in denen sie eigentlich nicht austauschbar sind. Bspw. kann man Schmerzen ertragen, erdulden oder aushalten - aber Schmerzen ausstehen ... ist zumindest äußerst ungewöhnlich.
> 
> "Ich kann ihn nicht ausstehen" heißt so viel wie "ich kann ihn absolut nicht leiden". Hier kann man allerdings ohne Weiteres sagen: "Ich kann ihn nicht ertragen". Wenn es zwischen "ertrage" und "ausstehen" in diesem Beispiel Unterschiede gibt, kann es sich nur um Nuancen handeln - mir fällt zumindest im Augenblick keiner auf.
> 
> Schließlich wird "ausstehen" noch im Sinne von "fehlen" verwendet:
> Bei der Fertigstellung der Buchhaltung für den vergangenen Monat haben wir festgestellt, dass noch zwei Zahlungen ausstehen. ... Das hat natürlich nichts mit "ertragen" zu tun, es sei denn, man kann eine solche Situaton an sich nicht ertragen.  Aber ich denke, das war bestimmt nicht der Sinn deiner Frage.
> 
> Ralf


 
Danke, Ralf.  Ich habe mich in der Tat nur auf den Sinn von "ertragen" bezogen.  Ich leite von deiner Antwort ab, dass man "ertragen" nicht nur bei Menschen verwenden kann.  Aber wie ist es mit "ausstehen"?  Steht man nur Menschen aus oder auch andere Sachen?


----------



## Ralf

elroy said:
			
		

> Danke, Ralf. Ich habe mich in der Tat nur auf den Sinn von "ertragen" bezogen. Ich leite von deiner Antwort ab, dass man "ertragen" nicht nur bei Menschen verwenden kann. Aber wie ist es mit "ausstehen"? Steht man nur Menschen aus oder auch andere Sachen?


Ich kann das ewige Genörgel (= nagging in English?) (auf den Tod) nicht ausstehen.
Ich kann die Werbepausen im Fernsehen einfach nicht ausstehen.
Ich kann diese blöden Talkshows absolut nicht ausstehen.
... 
Man kann also so ziemlich Alles *nicht* ausstehen. Interessanterweise wird "ausstehen" vorzugsweise im negativen Sinne (nicht ausstehen) verwendet.

Ich kann diese blöden Talkshows im Allgemeinen nicht ausstehen, andererseits kann ich wenigstens Sendungen wie XXXXX gerade noch ertragen. 

Im zweiten Teil des Satzes wird "ertragen" mehr im Sinne von tolerieren verwendet, weshalb meiner Ansicht nach "ausstehen" hier nicht so perfekt passen würde.

Ralf


----------



## elroy

Ralf said:
			
		

> Ich kann das ewige Genörgel (= nagging in English?) (auf den Tod) nicht ausstehen.
> Ich kann die Werbepausen im Fernsehen einfach nicht ausstehen.
> Ich kann diese blöden Talkshows absolut nicht ausstehen.
> ...
> Man kann also so ziemlich Alles *nicht* ausstehen. Interessanterweise wird "ausstehen" vorzugsweise im negativen Sinne (nicht ausstehen) verwendet.
> 
> Ich kann diese blöden Talkshows im Allgemeinen nicht ausstehen, andererseits kann ich wenigstens Sendungen wie XXXXX gerade noch ertragen.
> 
> Im zweiten Teil des Satzes wird "ertragen" mehr im Sinne von tolerieren verwendet, weshalb meiner Ansicht nach "ausstehen" hier nicht so perfekt passen würde.
> 
> Ralf


 
Danke nochmals, Ralf.

Ich leite mal ab, dass "ausstehen" dem englischen "stand" entspricht (i.S.v. "I can't stand that talk show"), während "ertragen" eher "handle, bear, put up with" entspricht.

"Stand" in diesem Sinne verwendet man nämlich auch nur im negativen Sinne.

*I generally can't stand talk shows, but shows like XXX I can at least put up with.*

Danke für die Erklärungen!


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> Danke nochmals, Ralf.
> 
> Ich leite mal ab, dass "ausstehen" dem englischen "stand" entspricht (i.S.v. "I can't stand that talk show"), während "ertragen" eher "handle, bear, put up with" entspricht.
> 
> "Stand" in diesem Sinne verwendet man nämlich auch nur im negativen Sinne.
> 
> *I generally can't stand talk shows, but shows like XXX I can at least put up with.*
> 
> Danke für die Erklärungen!


Aber: 
Ich ertrage keine Milch.
I can't stand milk.

Oder?

Jana


----------



## Ralf

Hm, ... langsam wird es wirklich interessant. Ich würde eher sagen:

Ich kann Milch nicht ausstehen. ("ertragen" klingt hier, zumindest für mich, etwas seltsam)

Aber: Ich kann den Geruch von Milch nicht ertragen. (Wobei hier "ausstehen" auch möglich ist.)

Ralf


----------



## Jana337

Ralf said:
			
		

> Hm, ... langsam wird es wirklich interessant. Ich würde eher sagen:
> 
> Ich kann Milch nicht ausstehen. ("ertragen" klingt hier, zumindest für mich, etwas seltsam)
> 
> Aber: Ich kann den Geruch von Milch nicht ertragen. (Wobei hier "ausstehen" auch möglich ist.)
> 
> Ralf


Damit die Verwirrung noch größer wird, wie wäre es mit "abkönnen"? 

Jana


----------



## Ralf

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Damit die Verwirrung noch größer wird, wie wäre es mit "abkönnen"?
> 
> Jana


"Abkönnen" ist ein neues Wort (mein Duden kennt es gar nicht). Ich persönlich verwende es eigentlich kaum; es ist aber, nichtsdestotrotz (herrliches Wort, nicht wahr?), mittlerweile schon umgangssprachlich und hat einen etwas saloppen Unterton. Selbstverständlich passt es natürlich auch überall da, wo man sowohl "ausstehen" als auch "ertragen" verwenden kann ... und man brauch sich keine Gedanken um mögliche Unterschiede in der Verwendung zu machen.  

Ralf


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Danke nochmals, Ralf.
> 
> Ich leite mal ab, dass "ausstehen" dem englischen "stand" entspricht (i.S.v. "I can't stand that talk show"), während "ertragen" eher "handle, bear, put up with" entspricht.
> 
> "Stand" in diesem Sinne verwendet man nämlich auch nur im negativen Sinne.
> 
> *I generally can't stand talk shows, but shows like XXX I can at least put up with.*
> 
> Danke für die Erklärungen!


This is exactly the conclusion I came to. I can't stand the nagging, the commercial breaks, these stupid talkshows.

For "ertragen", although there may be an incredible overlap, the first thing I thought of was bearing, withstanding, holding up against, enduring, etc.

For instance, during the days after Wilma, sitting in the dark, I could not endure the loneliness (die Einsamkeit nicht ertragen konnte). I suppose I could say that I could not "stand" the loneliness, but I would be more likely to use "bear" or "endure" it, because it was truly painful emotionally.

Ralf, what do you think?

Gaer


----------



## Ralf

gaer said:
			
		

> ...
> For instance, during the days after Wilma, sitting in the dark, I could not endure the loneliness (die Einsamkeit nicht ertragen konnte). I suppose I could say that I could not "stand" the loneliness, but I would be more likely to use "bear" or "endure" it, because it was truly painful emotionally.
> 
> Ralf, what do you think?
> 
> Gaer


Im Deutschen ist es ähnlich. "Endure" heißt so viel wie aushalten, erdulden, ertragen, durchstehen, ... Der wesentlichste Unterschied zu "can't stand sth." (= etw. nicht ausstehen, aushalten) liegt meiner Ansicht nach darin, dass sich "endure" (aushalten/.../durchstehen) auf einen Gefühlszustand bezieht, der über einen gewissen (längeren) Zeitraum andauert, während "can't stand" (nicht ausstehen, aushalten) eher eine momentane, unter Umständen immer wiederkehrende Gefühlsregung beschreibt, die aber durchaus im Zusammenhang mit dem stehen kann, was man nicht erdulden bzw. ertragen kann. Daher gibt es, wie du schon sagst, genügend Möglichkeiten für Bedeutungsüberlagerungen. Für beide Wörter kann im Deutschen eben auch "aushalten" als Entsprechung möglich sein.

Beispiele:
Ich kann die Einsamkeit nicht ertragen. 
Ich halte die Einsmkeit nicht länger aus.
Ich halte es allein nicht (mehr) aus.

Ralf


----------



## Whodunit

Ralf said:
			
		

> Man kann also so ziemlich Alles *nicht* ausstehen. Interessanterweise wird "ausstehen" vorzugsweise im negativen Sinne (nicht ausstehen) verwendet.


 
Doch. Man kann es auch ironisch sagen "Sowas kann ich gut ausstehen" im Sinne von "Sowas kann ich leiden" oder "So etwas kann ich überhaupt nicht leiden".


----------



## Whodunit

Ralf said:
			
		

> Hm, ... es gibt bestimmt Situationen, in denen sie eigentlich nicht austauschbar sind. Bspw. kann man Schmerzen ertragen, erdulden oder aushalten - aber Schmerzen ausstehen ... ist zumindest äußerst ungewöhnlich.


 
Äußerst, bitte?

"Schmerzen" und "ausstehen" passen doch mehr als perfekt zusammen:

"Er stach mir mit einem Messer zehn Sekunden lang in die Hand, ich konnte die Schmerzen fast nicht ausstehen und wäre fast krepiert."
"Wenn du schon was erreichen willst, musst du auch mal Schmerzen ausstehen!"
"Seit diesem verschimmelten Essen muss ich beim Stuhlgang immer schreckliche Schmerzen ausstehen."

Also, das passt doch wohl perfekt, oder?


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Aber:
> Ich ertrage keine Milch.
> I can't stand milk.
> 
> Oder?
> 
> Jana


 
Meinst du nicht eher "Ich *v*ertrage keine Milch"?


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Damit die Verwirrung noch größer wird, wie wäre es mit "abkönnen"?
> 
> Jana


 
Das kann sowohl positiv als auch negativ verwendet werden:

Sowas kann ich gar nicht ab (= vertragen/leiden/ausstehen) = Sowas kann ich grade ab. (= leiden/ertragen)
Ich wäre froh, wenn ich so viel wie du abkönnte. (= vertragen/aushalten)
Ich würde mich echt mal fragen, was mit mir los ist, wenn ich solche Sachen wie du abkönnen würde. (= aushalten/vertragen/ertragen/ausstehen)

Alles klaro?


----------



## Ralf

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Doch. Man kann es auch ironisch sagen "Sowas kann ich gut ausstehen" im Sinne von "Sowas kann ich leiden" oder "So etwas kann ich überhaupt nicht leiden".


... wie gesagt, *vorzugsweise*! ... soll heißen, dass es selbstverständlich auch im positiven Sinne möglich ist. Dennoch kann ich mir auf die Schnelle keine Situation vorstellen, in welcher ich Formulierungen in der Art deines Beispiels freiwillig verwenden würde. Vielleicht fehlt mir da ein wenig der Sinn für Ironie? 


			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> ... Äußerst, bitte?
> 
> "Schmerzen" und "ausstehen" passen doch mehr als perfekt zusammen:
> 
> "Er stach mir mit einem Messer zehn Sekunden lang in die Hand, ich konnte die Schmerzen fast nicht ausstehen und wäre fast krepiert."
> "Wenn du schon was erreichen willst, musst du auch mal Schmerzen ausstehen!"
> "Seit diesem verschimmelten Essen muss ich beim Stuhlgang immer schreckliche Schmerzen ausstehen."
> 
> Also, das passt doch wohl perfekt, oder?


... na gut, dann nehme ich das "äußerst" eben zurück.  Aber unter "perfekt" stelle ich mir schon etwas Anderes vor. In deinen Beispielen würde ich eher "ertragen" bzw. "aushalten" verwenden. Aber vielleicht ist das ja nur eine persönliche Vorliebe, denn immerhin erkennt sogar Google, dass es neben "unerträglichen" auch "unausstehliche Schmerzen" gibt.  

Ralf


----------



## Whodunit

Ralf said:
			
		

> ... wie gesagt, *vorzugsweise*! ... soll heißen, dass es selbstverständlich auch im positiven Sinne möglich ist. Dennoch kann ich mir auf die Schnelle keine Situation vorstellen, in welcher ich Formulierungen in der Art deines Beispiels freiwillig verwenden würde. Vielleicht fehlt mir da ein wenig der Sinn für Ironie?


 
Du kennst "Na, das kann ich leiden!" gar nicht? Viele Leute verwenden es ... hm, ich auch. Zumindest impliziert es komplette Ironie, d.h. wenn ich das sage, meine ich genau das Gegenteil, nämlich dass ich es gerade *nicht* leiden kann. Neues Thema? 



> ... na gut, dann nehme ich das "äußerst" eben zurück.


 
Musstes du dafür etwa Schmerzen ausstehen? 



> Aber unter "perfekt" stelle ich mir schon etwas Anderes vor. In deinen Beispielen würde ich eher "ertragen" bzw. "aushalten" verwenden. Aber vielleicht ist das ja nur eine persönliche Vorliebe, denn immerhin erkennt sogar Google, dass es neben "unerträglichen" auch "unausstehliche Schmerzen" gibt.


 
Bevor ich geantwortet habe, habe ich auch erst Google und seine gefundenen Seiten aufgesucht, bis ich mir sicher war, dass meine Verwendung von "Schmerzen ausstehen" gar nicht so abwertig ist.


----------



## Ralf

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Du kennst "Na, das kann ich leiden!" gar nicht? Viele Leute verwenden es ... hm, ich auch. Zumindest impliziert es komplette Ironie, d.h. wenn ich das sage, meine ich genau das Gegenteil, nämlich dass ich es gerade *nicht* leiden kann. Neues Thema? ...


Na so etwas kann ich vielleicht leiden!   Selbstverständlich kenne und gebrauche ich diesen Ausdruck, in deiner Antwort ging es jedoch um deren Formulierung als "Sowas kann ich gut ausstehen" ... und damit habe ich immer noch ein Problem.


			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> ...
> Musstes du dafür etwa Schmerzen ausstehen?


Es ging. Man muss halt  die Zähne zusammanbeißen.

Ralf


----------



## Whodunit

Ralf said:
			
		

> Na so etwas kann ich vielleicht leiden!  Selbstverständlich kenne und gebrauche ich diesen Ausdruck, in deiner Antwort ging es jedoch um deren Formulierung als "Sowas kann ich gut ausstehen" ... und damit habe ich immer noch ein Problem.


 
Betone den Satzu genau auf den gleichen Silben/der gleichen Silbe, wie du den dir bekannten Satz betonen würdest, und schwupps ... merkst du, dass du den Satz im Kontext verstehen würdest, oder? So viel Sprachgefühl traue ich dir schon zu oder  trennen sich hier unsere Wege ein wenig?


----------



## gaer

I'm trying to think of an example, in English, where we talk about being able to stand something or endure something, ironically, when we mean the opposite. So far I have not been able to think of a single example.

I would not even be able to translate ""Na, das kann ich leiden!", if it can be used to mean the opposite. Ralf, Who, how would you try to express that in English?  I'm stumped.

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> I would not even be able to translate ""Na, das kann ich leiden!", if it can be used to mean the opposite. Ralf, Who, how would you try to express that in English?  I'm stumped.


 
How would you understand "Well man, that's exactly I really like" if I point at a really ugly girl from the streets suffering from consuming drugs etc.?


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> How would you understand "Well man, that's exactly I really like" if I point at a really ugly girl from the streets suffering from consuming drugs etc.?


Frankly, if you said those exact words, I would have no idea what you were talking about. If you add one word, I might guess:

"Well man, that's exactly _*what*_ I really like."

But I don't think we would say it that way. I might be able to give you 5 to 10 different sentences that would express that idea, but somehow I can't bring myself to write them today, because it sounds cruel and there is too much suffering right now where I live. If you give me another example that involves a piece of music, a book, a movie or anything that is not personal, I might be able to give you a coherent answer.

Gaer


----------



## elroy

I agree with Gaer.  I just don't think we use that particular form of sarcasm.  I can't imagine myself saying "I really like that" or "I can stand that" to mean the opposite.  The closest equivalent I can think of is the ironic "great," said with a huff of frustation, that means that things are not great at all.  Other than that, though, I can't think of an acceptable equivalent to the German phrase.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> I agree with Gaer. I just don't think we use that particular form of sarcasm. I can't imagine myself saying "I really like that" or "I can stand that" to mean the opposite. The closest equivalent I can think of is the ironic "great," said with a huff of frustation, that means that things are not great at all. Other than that, though, I can't think of an acceptable equivalent to the German phrase.


 
So, how would you translate "Sowas kann ich leiden" into English to be slightly sarcastic?


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> So, how would you translate "Sowas kann ich leiden" into English to be slightly sarcastic?


I think it would have to be done sentence by sentence. As I said, in the example you gave, any translation would be cruel, and I'm not in the right frame of mind to think about it. But if you can give three sentences not making fun of people (the way they look, other unfortunate things about them), perhaps we can get to the bottom of the problem. I think this is another area in which nuance and context are the deciding factors. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> But I don't think we would say it that way. I might be able to give you 5 to 10 different sentences that would express that idea, but somehow I can't bring myself to write them today, because it sounds cruel and there is too much suffering right now where I live. If you give me another example that involves a piece of music, a book, a movie or anything that is not personal, I might be able to give you a coherent answer.


 
Hm ... ich verstehe, was du meinst, aber leider hat "Sowas kann ich leiden" immer etwas sehr Negatives an sich, aber hier ein Beispiel mit der Musik:

"Menschenskinder, das sind aber schöne Kantaten. Seht ihr, sowas kann ich leiden." (Man sagt dies mit einer eher himmlischen, traumhaften und schwärmenden Stimme, also _*positiv*_.)

"Menschenskinder, das sind aber schreckliche Musikrichtungen. Wer kann denn Trash Metal leiden? Und dann auch noch auf einer Hochzeit. Seht ihr, sowas kann ich leiden." (Man sagt dies mit einer eher verärgerten, bösen und fast schon wütenden Stimme, also _*negativ*_.)


----------



## Christoph

Ralf said:
			
		

> Im Deutschen ist es ähnlich. "Endure" heißt so viel wie aushalten, erdulden, ertragen, durchstehen, ... Der wesentlichste Unterschied zu "can't stand sth." (= etw. nicht ausstehen, aushalten) liegt meiner Ansicht nach darin, dass sich "endure" (aushalten/.../durchstehen) auf einen Gefühlszustand bezieht, der über einen gewissen (längeren) Zeitraum andauert, während "can't stand" (nicht ausstehen, aushalten) eher eine momentane, unter Umständen immer wiederkehrende Gefühlsregung beschreibt, die aber durchaus im Zusammenhang mit dem stehen kann, was man nicht erdulden bzw. ertragen kann. Daher gibt es, wie du schon sagst, genügend Möglichkeiten für Bedeutungsüberlagerungen. Für beide Wörter kann im Deutschen eben auch "aushalten" als Entsprechung möglich sein.
> 
> Beispiele:
> Ich kann die Einsamkeit nicht ertragen.
> Ich halte die Einsmkeit nicht länger aus.
> Ich halte es allein nicht (mehr) aus.
> 
> Ralf


Yep, that's my feeling too: nicht ausstehen is temporary and can be related to things/objects. ertragen is rather long-term, a situation or long-lasting feelings.

cr


----------



## Whodunit

Christoph said:
			
		

> Yep, that's my feeling too: nicht ausstehen is temporary and can be related to things/objects. ertragen is rather long-term, a situation or long-lasting feelings.
> 
> cr


 
Ich möchte das hiermit gleich wieder widerlegen: 

_Ich kann Salami auf den Tod nicht ausstehen_.

Do you think that's just temporary?


----------



## Christoph

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich möchte das hiermit gleich wieder widerlegen:
> 
> _Ich kann Salami auf den Tod nicht ausstehen_.
> 
> Do you think that's just temporary?


 
Of course you can create all possible sentences, but I think Elroy's question was more about the idiomatic use of those two words in the german language. Ralf has already expressed that. 

I would certainly understand your Salami sentence (and snicker when hearing it), but it is also colloquial and I have doubts that you want to use it in formal/written/proper German. I would say such a sentence myself when talking, but it may not be 'distinguished' German. Then again, the meaning of words can change over time.

And the real trouble with Salami is that it contains too much fat, which at your age has little effect, but at mine it adds to the body weight und das ertrage ich auf Dauer nicht.

cr


----------



## Whodunit

Christoph said:
			
		

> I would certainly understand your Salami sentence (and snicker when hearing it), but it is also colloquial and I have doubts that you want to use it in formal/written/proper German. I would say such a sentence myself when talking, but it may not be 'distinguished' German. Then again, the meaning of words can change over time.


 
Just for your information, I would never use the phrase "nicht ausstehen" in formal writing etc. You may use "nicht leiden" or "ablehnen" in such forms or petitions, if at all. 



> And the real trouble with Salami is that it contains too much fat, which at your age has little effect, but at mine it adds to the body weight und das ertrage ich auf Dauer nicht.


 
I will not elaborate on this.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich möchte das hiermit gleich wieder widerlegen:
> 
> _Ich kann Salami auf den Tod nicht ausstehen_.
> 
> Do you think that's just temporary?


I think "temporary" might be a misleading word. Rather than try to describe what _ausstehen _means in this sense, let me tell you the idea I get:

I'd rather die than eat Salami. (This means I really, really, really, REALLY hate salami.)  

I certainly would not want to use "ertragen" here, unless salami gave me gas and digestive problems for several days. 

But seriously, I think I could say:

_Ich kann Tee auf den Tod nicht ausstehen_.

Because I find tea one of the most disgusting tasting things in the universe!

Gaer


----------

